
Everything you need to know about a company before deciding to work there - iitmayur
http://ambitionbox.com/companies
======
subbu122
Nice concept. Everyone would want to know about companies, but wiki is just
too much to read. Your clean UI UI makes it very easier to read company story,
team etc. I liked the icons on the map (y). Good stuff guys

